

First quantum effects "seen" in visible object - recampbell
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn18669-first-quantum-effects-seen-in-visible-object.html

======
sp332
Sure, you can see the object, but the effects only last 17 nanoseconds
(expected to be 100 nanoseconds eventually), so you still can't _see_ the
quantum effect. Props to the researchers on making such a large object dance
to quantum mechanics, but the headline still manages to make the breakthrough
disappointing.

~~~
zbyszek
If by "effect" you mean a superposition of quantum states, then it doesn't
matter how long it lasts, you still cannot "see" it. Once you make the
observation, you will see just one of the states. The distribution of results
from repeated observations is the quantum mechanical effect you can see.

